# Боли в грудной клетке. Какое МРТ делать?



## 303030 (24 Дек 2014)

Кто может подсказать?
Проблема - ноющие боли в грудной клетке (ребра спереди ноют, как воспалены).
Периодически это проходит. Один раз был приступ перед сном- вдохнуть не могла, очень все болело, обезболила Ибупрофеном и сидя на подушках заснула. Утром все практически прошло.

Суть вопроса. Невропатолог отправила на МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника, но мне кажется, что скорее надо делать МРТ грудной клетки (спереди). Мучают сомнения, вот не знаю что и делать?

п.с. в шейном отделе и протрузии и грыжа уже имеются...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2014)

А может и обычные рентгеновские снимки будут информативнее.
Тут надо понимать, что врач ищет?


----------



## 303030 (25 Дек 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А может и обычные рентгеновские снимки будут информативнее.
> Тут надо понимать, что врач ищет?


Спасибо что написали, я невропатологу и прямо говорила, что может снимки сделать, а она не захотела. А делать вытяжения и пр. без МРТ - я не захотела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2014)

Доктору виднее,
Продавите пальцами вдоль грудины, справа и слева, там где ребра сходятся с грудиной.
Резко болевая точка справа есть?
Печень-то смотрели?
Герпес не высыпал перед или после боли?


----------



## 303030 (25 Дек 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктору виднее,
> Продавите пальцами вдоль грудины, справа и слева, там где ребра сходятся с грудиной.
> Резко болевая точка справа есть?
> Печень-то смотрели?
> Герпес не высыпал перед или после боли?


Доктор Ступин, резкой точки нет, просто чувствую воспаление и общее болезненное ощущение в костях (да и поясницу тянет иногда). И эта болезненность в груди последние года 2-3 то возникает, то проходит (или мажу Живокостом или Диклофенаком или вообще ничем не мажу).
Еще, осенью был приступ - не могла вдохнуть, было жутко больно дышать из-за того, что всем ребрам было больно шевелиться, если можно так объяснить. Наелась Advil (ибупрофен) и все вроде как прошло. Сходила к невропатологу, проколола Мовалис. И вот на МРТ собираюсь.

Печень - нормальная, хр.холицестит. УЗИ - 4 мес.назад. Гепатитом еще раньше болела.
Герпеса не было последние полгода точно.

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21233/page-4#post-203323    - моя история с шеей )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2014)

Анализ крови? Соэ?


----------



## 303030 (25 Дек 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализ крови? Соэ?


О, и это имеется. я тромбоциты проверяла - они понижены.
СОЕ в октябре - 8
в декабре - 4 (раньше вроде всегда 2 были)
какие другие показатели выкладывать?


----------



## 303030 (25 Дек 2014)

Швидкість осідання еритроцитів (ШОЕ, ESR)  4 мм/год. Женщины (17 - 50 л): до 20.0

*АНАЛІЗ КРОВІ *https://vitagramma.com/profile/coupons/analizy?s_ids[0]=5000000025
Лейкоцити (WBC)  8.56 10^9 клітин/л 
Еритроцити (RBC)  4.44 10^12 клітин/л 
Гемоглобін (HGB)   132 г/л  Жінки: 120-140
Гематокрит (НСТ)  40.2 %    взрослые: 35-54
Середній обсяг еритроцита (MCV)  90.5 фл 
Середній вміст гемоглобіну в еритроциті (МСН)  29.7 пг 
Середня концентрація гемоглобіну в еритроциті (МСНС)  32.8 г/дл                 32.0 - 36.0
Тромбоцити (PLT)  167 10^9 клітин/л 
Тромбоцити по Фоніо 257.5 10^9 клітин/л
Ширина розподілення еритроцитів (RDW-SD)   42.6 фл 35.0 - 46.0
Ширина розподілення еритроцитів (RDW-CV)  12.9 % 12.0 - 15.0
Ширина розподілення тромбоцитів за обсягами (PDW)  21.6 %           10.0 - 20.0
Середній обсяг тромбоцитів (MPV) 13.7 фл 6.0 - 13.0
Тромбокріт (РСТ)   0.23 % 0.1 - 0.5
Нейтрофіли (на 100 лейкоцитів)  58.6 % 
Нейтрофіли (абс.)  5.02 10^9 клітин/л 
Лімфоцити (на 100 лейкоцитів)   31.7 % 
Лімфоцити (абс.)   2.71 10^9 клітин/л 
Моноцити (на 100 лейкоцитів) 7 % 
Моноцити (абс.) 0.6 10^9 клітин/л 
Еозинофіли (на 100 лейкоцитів)  2.2 % 
Еозинофіли (абс.)  0.19 10^9 клітин/л 
Базофіли (на 100 лейкоцитів) 0.5 % 0.0 - 1.0
Базофіли (абс.)  0.04 10^9 клітин/л 
*ЛЕЙКОЦИТАРНА ФОРМУЛА (РУЧНИЙ ПІДРАХУНОК)*
Паличкоядерні нейтрофіли 3 %
Сегментоядерні нейтрофіли  55 %
Лімфоцити 33 %
Моноцити 6 %
Еозинофіли 3 %
Базофіли 0 %


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2014)

Анализы приличные, гулкие обследовали, невролог не помог.
Пора к неврологу знающему мануальную терапию.


----------



## 303030 (25 Дек 2014)

Извините, не поняла?
анализы нормальные?  гулкие обследовали   - это что?
Подскажите пожалуйста, мне МРТ  грудного отдела позвоночника сделать? или проблема где-то может быть в грудной клетке? т.е. в передней части?
А уже после МРТ буду искать нужного врача?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2014)

Гулкие! Простите не доследил за айпадом.
Легкие..
Делать то, что сказал врач.
Легкие на МРТ плохо видно.
Грудину, вроде, изходя из опроса, можно не обследовать.
Пока диагноз не ясен. Скорее всего, кроме МРТ, надо и гастроэнтерология показаться , и ЭКГ сделать, возможно анализы на герпес.
Чаще всего в таких случаях, когда обследование не находит причины для такой боли, за основу берутся неврологические проявления остеохондроза позвоночника. Очевидно врач хочет определить "форму" этих проявлений - мышцы, суставы позвоночника, грыжа диска, сам-то остеохондроз ясно что есть.
Далее, как правило идет медикаментозное лечение+ физиотерапия+хорошо если  мануальный терапевт.
Попадая к мануальнму терапевту пациент получает массаж, пир, если врач находит функциональные блоки и считает их возможной причиной боли, то и мануальная терапия.
Затем лфк, правильное поведение и проблема решается.
Но это решение принимает врач уже на осмотре. 
Пока диагноз не ясен.


----------



## 303030 (25 Дек 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...



Доктор Ступин! Спасибо большое, прояснили ситуацию, сделаю МРТ и будем смотреть, что дальше с этим делать. Остеохондроз конечно есть, я понимаю, МРТ прояснит ситуацию.

Гастроэнтерологу летом показывалась, т.к.мужа водила, по моему УЗИ он хотел мне желчный почистить, но решили, что пока теблетки и слепое зондирование можно поделать.
ЭКГ года 3 назад делала - хоть в космос можно было лететь)
А вот не понимаю, какая связь с герпесом. По анализам его давным-давно находил гинеколог и я проходила курс уколов и таблеток, больше и не проверялась.


----------



## La murr (25 Дек 2014)

303030 написал(а):


> А вот не понимаю, какая связь с герпесом...


Прочтите, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16208/


----------



## 303030 (26 Дек 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Прочтите, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16208/


Cпасибо большое, глаза открыли, для меня как фантастика, на данном этапе)) мне все нейрохирурги такие  слова, как "герпес", даже не произносили) (консультировалась у многих по поводу шеи, про грудную клетку одному точно говорила..).


----------

